# Re-Power: LCT 414 or B&S 14.5 GT



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

I am the proud owner of an Ariens 924120 - 1024 Sno-Thro from 2000.

However, the only reason I got it is because my neighbor blew the 10hp Tecumseh engine that was on it. He asked me if I would like it for parts.

Heck Yes!

Now I have to decide if I should re-power with a new Briggs and Stratton 14.5 GT (just like the unit I put on my Bolens), or use the LCT 414cc engine that I have. The B&S translates roughly to a 10HP unit (like the HP that the Tecumseh put out) while the LCT roughly translates to 12HP.

I am sure that the B&S would have plenty of power while the LCT could be overkill. However, the LCT is just calling out to be used, and this Ariens is a really nice machine! :icon-shrug:

Another thing, I already bought the adapter plate to mount a B&S where there was a Tecumseh originally mounted. I don't know yet how the mounting holes on the LCT would line up.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

https://www.brandnewengines.com/ee4...0zw9ar51f2fl9xlwvttk53ejfmrae6nwaaiiwealw_wcb

have you seen these subaru sx40s? make about 12hp, dirt cheap too


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

lct but iam bias i have one
outside gov hole vs middle i went from 3576 to 3835 crisp now
you can also put the30 sho 2.75 top pulley on it if your 414cc has a 1 inch shaft
2.50 is stock non sho
lct rates the safe max rpm 3850 plus minus 50


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I am wondering if there are any deals on the B & S engines, like the one that OPE Engines had last year - $220 for the 1450 series snow engine. ???

I'd go with the LCT if it is just sitting there.

Have you been able to put the Bolens/Briggs machine through the paces this season?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If you already have the LCT, that makes the most sense if it fits. I have not seen the B&S so I don't know how wide it is on the front of the engine, but the LCT is fairly wide as is the Subaru (so it appears). I've got a 291 LCT on the shelf and there are a couple of gotchas for me to use it in my case. The width is one item I'll have to deal with. Another is the lack of a throttle as that's something I want to see if I can rig up.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

A member reported Subaru has exited the small engine business and he is already finding it difficult to obtain parts. There will be no rush by aftermarket manufacturers to produce parts as the numbers are not there like the Tecumseh when they went out. If true about the exit it will be nothing more than a boat anchor in a few years and would stay away from it.

The absence of a throttle control on a larger machine would be a cost cutting measure only.:sad2:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

DriverRider said:


> A member reported Subaru has exited the small engine business and he is already finding it difficult to obtain parts. There will be no rush by aftermarket manufacturers to produce parts as the numbers are not there like the Tecumseh when they went out. If true about the exit it will be nothing more than a boat anchor in a few years and would stay away from it.
> 
> The absence of a throttle control on a larger machine would be a cost cutting measure only.:sad2:


Good to know on the Subaru engines. 
On the throttle thing, I think you're right. Then again it could be some govt thing, you never know. If there's enough demand, someone will come up with one in time (I hope).


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

My Ariens has the 414 cc LCT engine with 20 ft lbs of torque. It is a great engine. Fires on first pull of starter and immediately shut off the choke and engine runs smoothly. Has enormous power compared to my previous machine's 11 hp Tecumseh. The engine does not sound noisy to me and the controls for choke, primer, throttle and fuel supply are easy to use. The gas tank is small at about 3 liters.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats on the new machine! Especially if it was free!! 

I believe that's the model # of mine, a 1024 Pro, 24" bucket. Does that sound right for yours? 

If so, one thing I've considered from looking at mine (relative to other engine options) is that the chute rotation controls attach to the cylinder head, bolting to the holes for the OHV valve cover. 

You'd need to make sure that the engine would still permit mounting the chute bracket somehow. 

It's already pretty powerful as is, with the 318cc OHV Tecumseh. Given the narrow bucket, I think you wouldn't make full use of a ~420cc engine unless you also used a larger pulley, to speed up the impeller & augers. 

That way you throw further, and would also process & toss more snow per second, allowing a faster ground speed without the snow overflowing around the side of the bucket. 

I've considered trying to make this change on mine. But with that much extra power on tap, I think it would almost be a waste NOT to speed up the impeller. Otherwise you'd somewhat rarely be able to fully load the engine. It was already a fairly high power-to-bucket-width ratio from the factory.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

iam pretty sure either member shaw or elaw350 has already done the swap with the 414 420 on a 24
id rather have the oh318 tec engine then the brigs it has more torque should be almost a bolt on
easy to up the engine rpm and over drive it as well
i can load my 28 inch bucket just fine with the 414 even taking 1/2 buckets
more power so nice for eod


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

tpenfield said:


> I am wondering if there are any deals on the B & S engines, like the one that OPE Engines had last year - $220 for the 1450 series snow engine. ???
> 
> I'd go with the LCT if it is just sitting there.
> 
> Have you been able to put the Bolens/Briggs machine through the paces this season?


That deal from last year is where I bought 4 of those B&S engines. One went on my Bolens. One I sold to a guy who works at a local small engine repair shop. I have two left. The LCT I got from somewhere else on the interweb - but can't remember off hand where.

The Bolens runs great! It's been my main machine this winter and it really throws the snow.

But regarding the choice of engines for the Ariens - the LCT is just too large. It doesn't leave much room to access the controls - it sits too close to the handle bars. So the B&S it is.

I am going to record the re-power project and share on youtube as soon as possible.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Congrats on the new machine! Especially if it was free!!
> 
> I believe that's the model # of mine, a 1024 Pro, 24" bucket. Does that sound right for yours?
> 
> ...


Yep, it seems that we have the same machine.

I do have to figure out where the chute controls will be mounted. If it's not a simple bolt up, I do have access to a metal fabrication shop so I will come up with something.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sblg43 said:


> The Bolens runs great! It's been my main machine this winter and it really throws the snow..


I am reminded of a problem though. When I first fire up the machine, it fires right up and runs great. Then I load it on my trailer and take it to the next job, it doesn't want to start. The first time I had this happen, I ended up flooding the carb because I kept pumping the primer. 

I took it home and the next day, it fired up again. OK, says I, it was some fluke.

The next time I had it on the trailer, same thing. Then again a third time.

Here is what I found - After a ride in the open air trailer, it has no spark. I am wondering if the cold air is somehow causing an ignition issue. After allowing it to sit for a few hours, or over night, it starts up just fine.

I am thinking about making some type of engine cover for it to see if it makes a difference. 

And if I put the same engine on the new Ariens, is it going to be a problem with that one as well.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

That sounds odd Scott....I can't figure why you should lose spark just going down the road.......I've had needles jam up in the seat from overly rough bouncing with an empty carburetor...but never experienced a spark issue.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Seems strange to me too. If stored in outside temperatures (like a shed), then the engine is already at the ambient outdoor temperature. 

Driving it around on a truck in that same temperature doesn't change anything. 

Wind-chill is felt because you are warmer than the ambient air. Airflow speeds up the heat transfer, and you get cold faster. 

But if the engine is at that temperature already, and it's dry (no evaporative cooling), then the wind shouldn't change anything. The engine shouldn't "notice" it, I would think. 

I'm not disputing what you're observing. But I'd wonder about other possible causes. The bouncing around messing with a safety switch under the seat, something like that.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I didn’t realize you still had a Briggs readily available.

Definitely Briggs then


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

1132le said:


> iam pretty sure either member shaw or elaw350 has already done the swap with the 414 420 on a 24


Not sure about a 24" but we've both done swaps on older 32" Ariens machines. http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/69882-st1032-restoration.html starting in the middle of page 15.

But I must say I think an engine like that would be overkill for a 24" blower. Not that that's necessarily a problem but you'd be putting $ and effort into horsepower you'll never use.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Maybe it's the road spray getting water (and salt) in the engine somewhere. After awhile, it dries out? I don't get it either.

The last time it happened, I checked for spark and got nothing. I walked away for the night but the next day, I gave the rope a pull and it fired right up! It's been several days now since it's been used (and not trailered), it starts right up every day that I give the rope a pull.

I will certainly let you know if I figure it out.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

ELaw said:


> Not sure about a 24" but we've both done swaps on older 32" Ariens machines. http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/69882-st1032-restoration.html starting in the middle of page 15.
> 
> But I must say I think an engine like that would be overkill for a 24" blower. Not that that's necessarily a problem but you'd be putting $ and effort into horsepower you'll never use.


I agree. The LCT is off the table. It's gonna be the Briggs.


----------



## oldackonoak (Feb 11, 2018)

Sblg43 said:


> Maybe it's the road spray getting water (and salt) in the engine somewhere. After awhile, it dries out? I don't get it either.
> 
> The last time it happened, I checked for spark and got nothing. I walked away for the night but the next day, I gave the rope a pull and it fired right up! It's been several days now since it's been used (and not trailered), it starts right up every day that I give the rope a pull.
> 
> I will certainly let you know if I figure it out.


Buy a cover for it I think road spray or if you use it before you load it might have moisture getting in there. Just my 2cents. Or a shorted switch but that should solve itself by sitting. I bought a cover for mine just to keep the salt off they are cheap enough.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

Check to see if the shut off wire is grounding somewhere on the engine block. Could cause intermittent spark. The wires can wear in engine or engine cases, Pull wire from coil and test, If it doesn't loos spark the wire can be grounding on something. The coil could be bad too.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

sock-feet said:


> Check to see if the shut off wire is grounding somewhere on the engine block. Could cause intermittent spark. The wires can wear in engine or engine cases, Pull wire from coil and test, If it doesn't loos spark the wire can be grounding on something. The coil could be bad too.


My POS Briggs 8 hp 27" 2005 craftsman engine wore a hole in the shut off wire two times in two different places on the engine.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I had my unit not start after it was returned from servicing. Like Sock-Feet said, one of the springs attached to the engine block (vibration or noise cancelling?) had moved slightly over and shorted the kill switch. I just bent it over and everything was back to normal.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

The one scenario sounds like it might be condensation on a hot engine causing a short or ground condition. Here's a thought, it worked for me before: check out Water Dispersant sprays suitable for electrical components. If it was my unit, I'd get some and unhook all electrical items and connectors and spray them with it then reassemble and see what happens.


I used this on a car my ex BIL submarined in a deep puddle and got water all over the engine and into the distributor. Paper toweled out what water I could get out of the distributor, sprayed it along with disconnect every electrical connection I could get to and sprayed them also. I was able to drive it home where I was able to dry it all out properly. The stuff I used I saw at a hardware show and it was incredible. They sprayed an open 110v relay, light socket and bulb. They dropped it into an aquarium and it was cycling the light off and on for over an hour while I was there at the show. I bought some right there to have on the shelf and that's what I used on that car.


You do need to watch though, some is ok for electrical components while other brands aren't. 


Good luck


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, I opened up the engine. I closely inspected all wires and connections that are ignition (coil) related. No problems. All connections are tight, no fraying or rubbing. Of course, there is no significant amount of snow in the forecast so cannot test it in action. However, I can start it, load it on the trailer and take it for a ride to see if anything happens.

I think that I will also look into that Water Dispersant spray.

On second thought, I might just apply some Dielectric grease on all connections.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

My thoughts on your project.. From somebody that has done many custom machines .....

There are several issues I see you will have to deal with if you use 414/420 LCT .....

1. Engine base will be overhanging chassis a great deal.
2. You will have to make new bracketry for chute rotation.
3. Obviously longer belts and reworking belt guard height. 
4. That engine is very heavy for the chassis, you will have to put a lot of weight on the 
bucket to offset counterbalancing effects. 

Please don't take my comments as negative, just some thoughts that I've encountered from building custom machines. For some good reference ideas and pictures of a similar project please read my thread of the 24" SHO bucket I've been building and in testing trials right now. It should give you some insight along with pictures to help you get your project completed. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/115114-building-24-sho-ariens-bucket.html


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Shaw351 said:


> There are several issues I see you will have to deal with if you use 414/420 LCT .....
> 
> 1. Engine base will be overhanging chassis a great deal.
> 2. You will have to make new bracketry for chute rotation.
> ...


Thanks for your input.

I have already made the decision to use the Briggs and Stratton. 

1. The LCT is just too fat! As you mentioned, the base will overhang and I set it in place and it would sit too close to the handle bars and make starting with the recoil, a little difficult.
2. The LCT is just too much machine for a snow thrower that is only 24". I will save it until I get a 32" or something wider.
3. I already have an adapter plate to switch from Tecumseh to Briggs and Stratton. The LCT would be yet another bolt pattern to deal with.
4. Regardless of which engine I use, I will have to fabricate a bracket for the chute. Not a problem since I weld and I have a father in law who has his own metal fab shop. Between the two of us, we got that covered.

No negative vibes felt on this end. Just happy to get input from fellow members. 

Now I am going to check out your build. Thanks again.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

arienskids said:


> https://www.brandnewengines.com/ee4...0zw9ar51f2fl9xlwvttk53ejfmrae6nwaaiiwealw_wcb
> 
> have you seen these subaru sx40s? make about 12hp, dirt cheap too


Very nice looking engine arienskids, I noticed that website has free shipping too!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

DriverRider said:


> A member reported Subaru has exited the small engine business and he is already finding it difficult to obtain parts. There will be no rush by aftermarket manufacturers to produce parts as the numbers are not there like the Tecumseh when they went out. If true about the exit it will be nothing more than a boat anchor in a few years and would stay away from it.
> 
> The absence of a throttle control on a larger machine would be a cost cutting measure only.:sad2:


Now that's a bummer!


----------

